# Utiliser un disque dur externe sur Mac et PC



## treza (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai un disque dur externe que j'utilise avec mon iMac G5; est-il également possible d'utiliser ce même disque externe pour y stocker des données venant d'un PC que je pourrai ensuite transférer sur mon Mac? si oui comment?... et faut-il faire une partition spécifique sur le DD externe?
Jean


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Si tu le formates en FAT32 (le format MS-DOS de l'Utilitaire disque) le PC le verra mais OSX perdra un peu en performances.

Sinon si tu ne le brancherais qu'à peu de PC *macdrive*, qui s'installe sur windows, permet à windows de lire et écrire sur du HFS, mais c'est payant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Tu veux dire qu'un DD externe formaté en FAT 32 influe sur les perfs du système d'exploitation  ?


----------



## treza (16 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le formates en FAT32 (le format MS-DOS de l'Utilitaire disque) le PC le verra mais OSX perdra un peu en performances.
> 
> Sinon si tu ne le brancherais qu'à peu de PC *macdrive*, qui s'installe sur windows, permet à windows de lire et écrire sur du HFS, mais c'est payant.




En utilisant l'utilitaire de disque je vois que le disque dur externe est au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), et à part "système de fichier UNIX" je ne vois pas d'autre format possible, donc pas de FAT32...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Si tu sélectionnes tout le disque (pas la partition) dans l'onglet Partitionner  ? faut peut-être passer par Espace libre avant... mais normalement tu peux


----------



## jeantro (16 Juin 2006)

quelqu'un as t-il déjà utilise macdrive sur pc pour une partition HFS et cela influ t-il sur les performances


----------



## treza (16 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu sélectionnes tout le disque (pas la partition) dans l'onglet Partitionner  ? faut peut-être passer par Espace libre avant... mais normalement tu peux



Effectivement il faut sélectionner tout le disque.
J'ai déjà deux partitions sur mon disque externe: 
1)si j'en sélectionne une, est-il possible de la diviser ellemême en deux partitions? (une avec les fichiers Mac existants, et l'autre en FAT32 pour les futurs fichiers Windows)
2)quand je sélectionne la partition à diviser, l'utilitaire de disque propose "diviser" et "partitionner"? que choisir?...
Jean


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

Si tu partitionnes j'espère que tu saisis bien que toute donnée du disque sera perdu ?

Par contre je ne crois pas que tu puisse avoir une partition HFS et MS-DOS sur le même disque, à confirmer par quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## ghalaad (19 Juillet 2006)

Si c'est tout à fait possible ... J'ai un disque où il y a :
partition FAT32x
partition NTFS
partition ExtFS3
partition Swap linux
rajouter une partition HFS+ n'est qu'une formalité 

On peut scinder un disque en (presque) autant de parties qu'on veut ... Le meilleur outil pour ça (pas le plus pratique, certes) restant le fdisk de nunux


----------



## Maxoupc (19 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

si le DD est partitioné sous windows, il ne faut pas que le disque soit en NTFS, sinon seule la lecture des données est possible. Et sachant que le NTFS est plus performant que le Fat 32... Mais on ne va pas refaire le mondeVous pouvez quand même exporter les données. 
On peut bien relier un Mac et un Pc via firmwire, alors pourquoi pas un DD externe?

question subsidiaire : y-a-t-il un équivalent à winrar sous Mac?

'nne journée


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...n=search&str=rar+archive&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0


----------



## polosven (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je remonte ce sujet du fond des âges pour savoir si les modalités ont changé pour configurer un DDE neuf afin de lui permettre d'être pleinement fonctionnel sur Mac et sur PC, parce que le disque illisible sur PC quand on a des informations à partager c'est un peu rageant!

En gros:
- DDE neuf 320Go
- MacBook OSX.6
- quelle est la marche à suivre pour faire en sorte que le DDE soit utilisable indifféremment sur mon ordi et sur des PC?


Merci les gens 



Edit: y a-t-il un impact en terme de performance?

Et il semble que la marche à suivre soit idéale toutes époques confondues, via Utilitaire de Disque.
J'attends juste une confirmation, et après je m'y lance.


Merci encore


----------



## samad (1 Mai 2012)

Merciiiiiii Bcp &#9829; thanx hbébé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp mon frére 3chiri &#9829;


----------

